# Coincidence or connivance?



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Getting bombed by someone is very cool. When you get one two days in a row it is great but a small anxiety begins. When several land on the second day you start to get a little worried.

USPS delivers this wonderful selection of sticks from KVM. Some old friends that have missed me in the past 8-9 snobbish months. Thank you very much.



So I’m sitting back thinking man this is cool. I love getting bombs it gives you that warm and muggly (In a manly kind of way) feeling. Two days in a row. Helped to take my mind off things here. That Centro Fino sun growns days are numbered though. Forgot how much I liked them. Thank you.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Then the doorbell rings and it’s the postman with another box. Said it wouldn’t fit in the mail bag. Bluenote… How cool. A family of sweet toothers says.. MMMMMM. And yes my Ipod has issues. Hope it doesn’t corrupt the lil hard drive to have licensed music on it.  



A portable putting kit and golf CD? I really don’t have words but... Thank you and bless the post office for requiring return addresses will have to do for now.


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

those are some nice and thoughtful bombs. 
Enjoy them Klugs, you deserved to get bombed back for all the casualties you've caused with your own attacks.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

When it rains it pores! Enjoy those Dave.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

My daughter comes into the office and says you left one on the front porch. Coincidence? You guys.

Hog, Raney and Sean apparently collaborated on a lil mission to humble. It worked. Man those Canary Island folks make some beautiful cigars. . I have my own personal effigies of each of you now. And a new Porsche design lighter to …… well. What no Voodoo manual?



I'm a simple guy from the midwest who is ill equipped to deal with emotional tidal waves like this. Thank you and stop it.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Very nice, that what you get for being such a nice guy. I love you Club Stogie.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like Klugs was realy hit bad.

Good job you guys. This makes the whole family bombed to date. One way to leave no one un touched !


Hog, Raney ,Sean,Bluenote and KVM that was some great bombing. Looks like you guys knocked him down for now.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Talk about not leaving much of your house left LOL


WTG guys & enjoy Dave.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Thank you and stop it.


I'm not sure you get off that easy - I may be wrong - but - I may be right!

Great hit guys -

A wise old member of the jungle once said to me -"WGACA"

This part is Fun -

The best to you and yours!

:w


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Holy cow that is so cool. You just don't see stuff like this anywhere else but here.
What goes around comes around Dave, and you deserve everything you get and more. To all those who made Dave's day, WTG... you're too cool.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Very nice. I am always glad to get one bomb, you got 3 in 2 days. You must be doing something right. Enjoy them brother, you deserve that and much more.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Great bombs, good work guys!


----------



## mels95yj (Jun 4, 2005)

Excellent bombs fellas! It's about time Dave gets some of his own medicine!  

Mel


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Teamwork rules. WTG Guys!!!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Uh ... there must have been some mistake. 

That characature for me is fat and bald .... whats up with that? 

{whisper whisper} 

... oh ... I see .... 

... nevermind ....

Enjoy them Dave.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Uh ... there must have been some mistake.
> 
> That characature for me is fat and bald .... whats up with that?
> 
> ...


:r a good professor charicature is soooooo hard to come by. I was especially taken in by the "messenger of Love" shirt.

enjoy Dave...

and remember: it takes a REAL MAN to eat a bomb without retaliation.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> :r a good professor charicature is soooooo hard to come by. I was especially taken in by the "messenger of Love" shirt.
> 
> enjoy Dave...
> 
> and remember: it takes a REAL MAN to eat a bomb without retaliation.


I never said I was a real man. :bx


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> I never said I was a real man. :bx


you also never said you were a transsexual - some things are just assumed, I guess...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Nice job guys! Well deserved.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

galaga said:


> Nice job guys! Well deserved.


Yep! Enjoy!

:ms NCRM


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Very sweet team bombing guys.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I think it's a co winky dink Dave!! LOL.. WTG guys.. let the man(??) know that you care when he's needin it..


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Now this is the way to start a weekend, congrats to the man with a thousand friends. 

Shebon, Tom, Raney and of course the not so absent minded Prof. did a good deed yet again.


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet....


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Enjoy all the bombs that are landing. You never know what else may come your way......

Thanks for helping to make Club Stogie what it is and here's to getting through the tough times. Remember the light at the end of the tunnel! 







p.s. let me know and we might be able to give you some suggestions for that IPOD...I mean Celine Dion...sheeesh...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Mystery bomber from CT. I have freinds in low places and will find you. Until then ... it bought a smile to Janes face. Thank You.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Our only wish was to make you smile...did it work?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I salute the bombers for the job well done, to a well deserved guy. RJT


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

So I kind of figured out the program here yesterday and went back reading through threads. Anita I was bad and forgot to send my end out. Or was it just a ruse on your part? I can take care of that on Monday.

Apparently the co-conspirators of the recent carpet bombing of our lil Village decided to that leadership was not enough and jumped into the fray.



Thank you guys (Frand and Anita) very much for thinking of us and all of the lil cool things you sent. (I'm off to the swimmeet. First thing Jane has gone to since last Friday)


----------



## Bluenote (Sep 12, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> So I kind of figured out the program here yesterday and went back reading through threads. Anita I was bad and forgot to send my end out. Or was it just a ruse on your part? I can take care of that on Monday.
> 
> Apparently the co-conspirators of the recent carpet bombing of our lil Village decided to that leadership was not enough and jumped into the fray.
> 
> Thank you guys (Frand and Anita) very much for thinking of us and all of the lil cool things you sent. (I'm off to the swimmeet. First thing Jane has gone to since last Friday)


Great package from the Justus League!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Beautiful Bombs - (can I say that?) - Great job everyone - It seems to me that we couldn't have picked a more deserving member of out jungle!

Have a nice weekend.:w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Mucho thanks to Mr. and Mrs Opusxox. Very very cool. Jane is into these types of things and is quite taken by it. The Florida magazines might prove to be a problem though. The women in my family have been paging through them like Fpdoc looking at his first sources site. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Mystery bomber from CT. I have freinds in low places and will find you. Until then ... it bought a smile to Janes face. Thank You.


Turns out this was part II from KVM. Sneaky bastage.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Turns out this was part II from KVM. Sneaky bastage.


Sneaky, but very thoughtful. Amazing work guys!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Priceless !

You guys did a great job !


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

aaaaaiyyyyyh. got caught in a kaizen event and missed the fun.

...there will be other days...


----------

